# The end is here!



## C50 (Jun 26, 2022)

For many years I have been saying insects will eventually take over the world, and it looks like today it starts.  Say your goodbyes, hug your loved ones, enjoy your last days.  Though if you live more than a few miles away your last days may be years from now,  the invasion will move slowly due to ground troops having such short legs.


----------



## Knight (Jun 26, 2022)

Best way to stop the onslaught is for people to choose cremation. Between the maggots & ants cremation will leave nothing for them to munch on.


----------



## Mizmo (Jun 26, 2022)

Yes , see,  they are already  on the senior forum


----------



## jimintoronto (Jun 26, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Yes , see,  they are already  on the senior forumView attachment 226780
> 
> View attachment 226779


Nice one. How did you manage to get that little crawler to go in circles on the screen ?   JimB.


----------



## Mizmo (Jun 26, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> Nice one. How did you manage to get that little crawler to go in circles on the screen ?   JimB.


It is a .gif file..just like this one...had them for years


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 26, 2022)

I know what you mean


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 26, 2022)

and don't forget this one:


----------



## oldpop (Jun 26, 2022)

Now look what you've done. Their multiplying.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 26, 2022)

Never fear, Pappys here:


----------



## Gaer (Jun 26, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Yes , see,  they are already  on the senior forumView attachment 226780
> 
> View attachment 226779


HOW DID YOU DO THAT?


----------



## Gaer (Jun 26, 2022)

I haven't seen a bug, critter or spider in almost two years!  
No flies, moths, millers, mosquitos, gnats, fleas; nothing!


----------



## C50 (Jun 26, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I haven't seen a bug, critter or spider in almost two years!
> No flies, moths, millers, mosquitos, gnats, fleas; nothing!


Seriously?  Do you live in a jar kept in a box?


----------



## Don M. (Jun 26, 2022)

If you have an Ant problem, buy a bottle of Terro Ant Killer, and spread a few drops where they are congregating.  They will suck that stuff up, and take it back to their nest, where it will kill the rest of the "herd".  Within a couple of days, you will be ant free.


----------



## Jackie23 (Jun 26, 2022)

Don M. said:


> If you have an Ant problem, buy a bottle of Terro Ant Killer, and spread a few drops where they are congregating.  They will suck that stuff up, and take it back to their nest, where it will kill the rest of the "herd".  Within a couple of days, you will be ant free.


Yes this is the best, works on roaches too.


----------



## oldpop (Jun 26, 2022)

Don M. said:


> If you have an Ant problem, buy a bottle of Terro Ant Killer, and spread a few drops where they are congregating.


Yes siree Bob that's some good stuff for sweet loving ants.


----------



## C50 (Jun 26, 2022)

Well I wiped out the entire army,  I feel I saved man kind from certain annahilation.  I better get a trophy.


----------



## Mizmo (Jun 26, 2022)

C50 said:


> Well I wiped out the entire army,  I feel I saved man kind from certain annahilation.  I better get a trophy.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 26, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Yes , see,  they are already  on the senior forumView attachment 226780
> 
> View attachment 226779


Gee Whiz, Mizmo - It looks just like the gnats that I'm always smashing on my laptop screen!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 26, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I haven't seen a bug, critter or spider in almost two years!
> No flies, moths, millers, mosquitos, gnats, fleas; nothing!


Hi Gaer - Have you had your eyes checked?    (-:


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 26, 2022)

My poor yard helper was inundated by swarms of those little "sugar" ants today.  I sprinkled some white powder ant killer over a 7' patch as the little buggers were making their way up his pants.  And for little buggers, they can put a real hurt on you!


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 26, 2022)

Gaer said:


> I haven't seen a bug, critter or spider in almost two years!
> No flies, moths, millers, mosquitos, gnats, fleas; nothing!



Really, I think we have double mosquitoes... I think they are out on revenge since there was nobody to chew on for the last two years... One thing I miss from our last house is the fireflies... we could watch thousands of them nightly, here I think the most I have seen is 10...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 27, 2022)

oldpop said:


> Now look what you've done. Their multiplying.


Well at least their dance routine is well choreographed!  
@C50 I've been saying for years that the animals are taking back the planet. Bugs no exception based on some other stories I've read.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 27, 2022)

Bugs, bugs, bugs….
What’s the last thing that goes through a bugs mind when it hits your windshield?

It’s rear end…


----------

